# Base Filtering Engine



## csmitchell2005 (May 20, 2012)

I have currently downloaded Norton Anti-virus and came up with the error 5013,3. I have tried to follow the steps to fix this error, but now come up with the error that the Base Filtering Engine cannot be found. How do I find this and install again? 

Very Confused


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Remove the program. And install it from the start

This should fix ur probelm.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please go to start and search and type services.msc check that the Base filtering Engine is set to automatic and is started also.


----------

